# Anybody coming to Beijing soon?



## Pozzi (20/4/17)

I need some juice, and was wondering if anybody is coming to Beijing in the next two or so weeks? I will order it and have it sent to wherever is convenient for you. 

I have been searching for vape shops here, looks like cyovape is the only option, but its almost a two hour train ride from the PEK airport and I don't really have a day free to do that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobrali (20/4/17)

I only know of two shops in Shenzhen when I visited there. One was Angel Vape: Wechat ID is Pny1986418 (They do courier). The other is 云巴 (Cloud bar). Otherwise you may need to check Taobao.com for shops that sell vape juice..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi (21/4/17)

Thanks @Cobrali I will definitely have a look at them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/4/17)

+1 taobao.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pozzi (2/5/17)

I found two shops just walking around! They are both near the drum tower in the city. I can't remember the names, but I have the locations of anybody wants to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

Pozzi said:


> I found two shops just walking around! They are both near the drum tower in the city. I can't remember the names, but I have the locations of anybody wants to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be keen to see what they look like inside!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pozzi (2/5/17)

Stosta said:


> Would be keen to see what they look like inside!



I'm planning to go again next weeks sometime, will get some pics then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Pozzi (6/5/17)

@Stosta have a look... brilliant service and this is the single best joose I have ever tried! 























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (6/5/17)

Pozzi said:


> @Stosta have a look... brilliant service and this is the single best joose I have ever tried!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks dead fancy Im impressed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (6/5/17)

I think I need to go to Beijing as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

